# Can I work in NZ on an Australian temporary PR visa?



## SoniaSonia (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All

I'm still awaiting the grant of my offshore temporary PR visa. After reading some posts on how difficult it is to get a full time job without the full PR status, I am wondering if I can work with my temp PR visa in NZ, (once received).

I've worked in NZ previously and know that I can work in the same line of work again, which is the Justice sector. I would love to work in NSW in the same or similar role within the Corrections/Justice sector BUT all the vacancies request full PR status.

I'm unsure how I can get back into this type of work in Australia and having to wait 2 years until I get full PR is unthinkable. Hence the question about working in NZ.

I'd be grateful for any info that can be given to me.

Regards


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Sonia,

From what I understand is your cannot work or live in NZ with Australian PR. either party in either country would need to hold a passport from that country.

I think you have heard incorrect information too. As long as you have unrestricted work rights which it sounds like you would have by your above post means that companies would not hesitate to hire you should you carry the correct skills.

I have been in AU for 13 months on a 457 (sponsorship) visa which has been an absolute nightmare because you are sponsored and bound to one specific company however I have recently in the past 2 weeks been issued my 820 (partner) visa which is a provisional residence visa (temp). it will take me two years to get PR and let me tell you it makes absolutely no difference from a job front point of view... all the company cares about is "are you legally allowed to work in AU"!.

I could be wrong re NZ but from my understanding is not even with PR would you be able to live/work in NZ


----------



## tigris330 (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think the OP is mistaken re: NZ. I've read somewhere that as an Australian Permanent resident you can work and live in NZ, but I'm not sure whether it would have a negative impact on your Australian temporary visa (would it be upgraded to permanent if you don't live there for 2 years?).


----------



## SoniaSonia (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Winikd and Tigres330.

That's great feedback. I've been hunting around for info and can't find that much re working in NZ on this type of visa. I want to work within the same or similar sector in the judicial/corrections/court arena in Sydney area ideally. Finding openings in this sector seems difficult and I wonder if there are any good recruitment agencies dealing with.


----------



## tigris330 (Nov 10, 2010)

I did some further research and it seems that yes, as a permanent visa holder you can work in NZ (but strangely enough, not the other way round) - but it's specifically for Permanent, not temporary visas, such as the one you have.
Secondly, I agree with what the other person said - I have never heard of employers asking for PR visas, but only for a visa which allows you to work in Australia.


----------

